# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  لعبة السيارات العملاقة وصعود الجبال Bigfoot 4x4 challenge

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 لعبة السيارات العملاقة وصعود الجبال Bigfoot 4x4 challenge



 InFo

  لعبه Bigfoot 4x4 challenge بيج فوت الرائعة لسباق السيارات الكبيرة الممتعه قم بالسباق فى الطبيعة والغابات واصعد الجبال بالسيارة العملاقة الرائعة وعيش المغامرة مع Bigfoot 4x4 challenge بيج فوت وتتميز بالخفه على الحاسب ومساحتها 20 ميجا فقط .

 Screen







   لتحميل برنامج IDM لتحميل الملفات بأقصى سرعه
     JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/pdu5s6bnvdw6

-- -- -- --

 هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج c++ حتى تعمل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/6831l6jjll93

 -- -- -- --

 هاااااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Directx 10 حتى تعمل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/r7bnkjvjnfdz

 -- -- -- --

تحميل اللعبة
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال

  http://jumbofile.net/tl4tk6o8btmo

*

----------

